# Express Paved On-Road Championships Jackson, NJ June 8-10



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

The Annual Team Express Paved On-Road Championships will be held at the Jackson RC race facility again this year. The event will take place on June 9 &10 with open practice on friday June 8. check out the tmxpress.net website for more details under the news section. also the signup sheet is on the friday 23 february section of the news ... here's the link for the sign up

http://tmxpress.net/pix/eXpress2007PORCEntry.pdf 

and check out the track photos at Jackson RC's site

http://www.jacksonrcracing.com/

see ya there!... :wave:


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

well for more info check out the thread on rctech.net under racing


----------

